# Aqua Medic 1000 AND flow requirements



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I have an external filter with a max flow output of 250 gph. So in practice it will be lower than that. Will this be enough to power the Aqua Medic 1000 Reaktor or not. I have read different stories with different answers to this.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

The Reactor 1000 is rated for a max flow of 250 gph according to what I have read. 

I used an Eheim 2026 canister (251 gph), packed full of the requisite filter media, with a Reactor 1000. They worked just fine together.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I've always ran these in a close loop with Eheim 1048 for a 55g 
an 110g tank I've had a Mag 3 and a Mag 5 with good flows


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I"ve had a 180gph on it with no problems and now having a 300 gph on it. Works fine as well 

Regards


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

OK. I think it will be fine then. How did you guys hook the thing up, directly to the output of the filter with ball valves?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

If anyone has pictures of how the plumbed this into their filter, I'd be appreciative. I have one of these and the tubes from my filter are not the same size as the fitting on the difuser and the way I have it plumbed is nuts. I'd love to find a better way.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ben Belton said:


> If anyone has pictures of how the plumbed this into their filter, I'd be appreciative. I have one of these and the tubes from my filter are not the same size as the fitting on the difuser and the way I have it plumbed is nuts. I'd love to find a better way.


I can't give you a picture right now, but let me try to descibe it. For me the tubes where not fitting either so at first I saw of the ends (only for half) of the reactor and hollowed them out. This way the flowrate was reduced less. Then I used 1 inch of 12/16mm tube around the endings and around that my 16/22mm tube from the filter and to the aquarium. This stays on very well but if you do not trust it yet, you might want to use a cable tie. If your filter tubes are even bigger then 16/22 you might want to build a bypass.

Regards

PS. If still not clear, I will make a photo for you.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> If anyone has pictures of how the plumbed this into their filter, I'd be appreciative. I have one of these and the tubes from my filter are not the same size as the fitting on the difuser and the way I have it plumbed is nuts. I'd love to find a better way.


Here is and old pic . I had a mag 5 500gph pump , AquaMedic CO2 Reactor , and a Hydro 300w Heater. The co2 {in the red} came in to the reactor and the bleeder line was left open and ran to the front of the pump with a Tee an the co2 would get chop up again . It all had it's own intake and return with I believe was a Eheim 16/22 size hose.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I finally got one of these and set it up inline with the eheim 2173 filter. Dissapointedly, almost all the flow is gone in my tank. I hope i will be able to fix it or away goes the reactor. Any tips?

-Glaucus


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

You mentioned the reactor not filling up all the way with water. The AM 1000 has a "bleed valve" on top. You can turn it to allow gas to escape. If you open this bleed valve, it should purge any gas and create an empty space for water to fill.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes i found that out so i edited it out of the post. However do you let the gas out up to the point the water comes out? And one more thing. Once the co2 enters the reactor it is getting pretty loud, it sounds like my tank is leaking... is this normal?


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Glaucus said:


> However do you let the gas out up to the point the water comes out? And one more thing. Once the co2 enters the reactor it is getting pretty loud, it sounds like my tank is leaking... is this normal?


When setting the reactor up for the first time, you need to use the purge valve to release the trapped air so that the canister filter or water pump can pump the reactor full of water. This also applies after cleaning a canister filter and having it burp out it's trapped air, which collects in the reactor. You can leave the valve open long enough for a little water to escape if you wish to. Basically, it's just there for you to manipulate to get the reactor initially full of water. As CO2 enters the reactor, it displaces water. When the reactor, rate of water flow, and amount of CO2 being injected is balanced, the CO2 will never displace most of the water. You will, of course, have a pocket of CO2 in the top. This pocket of gas has water running through it, which does cause noise similar to running water. The volume of this running water sound depends on the size of the gas pocket that accumulates and the force of the water running through it.

Most external CO2 reactors make noise. I once had an AM 1000 and it made noise. I once had a Rex Griggs reactor and it made noise. I now have a Sera Flore reactor and it makes noise. The noise is a side effect of this method of CO2 dissolving. I found I like the trickling water sound better than the high pitched chirping sound of bubbles being forced through a ceramic disc. It's all a matter of preference and opinion.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you that cleared up a few things. How about the flow. Have you set it up inline with your filter or otherwise.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Years ago, I ran an AM 1000 inline with an Eheim 2026 and it worked just fine. I remember the glosso always pearling and actually lifting up out of the substrate. That was back before drop checkers and using the KH/PH chart calculations isn't the most accurate way to gauge CO2 levels, so I dunno what the CO2 ppm actually was. I just remember the aquarium always looking like it was raining upside down from all the pearling.


----------

